# Laufzeitfehler 3050 beim Netzwerkzugriff auf MDB



## maic (12. Mai 2002)

*netzwerk*

siehe überschrift


----------



## Schnitz (13. Mai 2002)

Hmm...
Sowas in dieser Form hatte ich weder, noch jemals probiert...
Normalerweise muss auf dem Client ne ODBC Verknüpfung zu der mdb bestehen, da ja die exe lokal und nicht auf dem Server ausgeführt wird...
Was den Fehler aber noch nicht erklären würde...
Funktioniert der Zugriff denn, wenn die Datei auf dem Server ausgeführt wird?


----------

